# Firing pin safety issue



## ShootinMomma2988 (Feb 2, 2016)

*I carry a Walther 380 and the firing pin stays out and won't go back in after each fire. Im new to this whole shooting thing and I'm not sure what to do about it. I have attached a photo so you can see what I'm talking about. I'm kind of afraid to carry it considering the current state. What can I do to fix this issue?






*


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Not familiar with that gun, but is it new or used?
May need a good solid cleaning with a breakdown of the slide to get in there and clean the firing pin and it's pathway (as well as the rest of the internal parts of the slide.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What happens after firing the gun?
Is there an issue with the firing/striking the next round ? 
What makes you think the firing pin stays out after the action is closed?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If that is the hammer-fired model PK380, then I agree that I don't think that is "normal" operation for this model. Certain striker-fired designs do this, and it's normal for them (the firing pin stays forward after dry-firing until the slide moves fully rearward and then begins to close, then the firing pin is retracted by the sear), but most hammer-fired pistols use a spring-retracted floating firing pin, and those should never stay in the forward position. If the firing pin is stuck forward, then you should not attempt to load or fire it (that might not be safe).

If you purchased it new from a local shop and they have a gunsmith in-house, I'd ask them if the gunsmith could take a look at it (it could be something simple, like some crud jamming the pin in position, and a good gunsmith could easily fix this type of problem). If no gunsmith is available, ask the store if they could ship it back to the factory for you (some stores will do this for free, or at a reduced rate as a service for the customer; however, some will not). If you bought it used from a private seller, then you are probably on your own; I'd recommend contacting the manufacturer/importer for instructions on how to return it to the factory for inspection/repair.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> What happens after firing the gun?
> Is there an issue with the firing/striking the next round ?
> What makes you think the firing pin stays out after the action is closed?


Yes. Please let the slide close (on an _*empty* chamber_), and watch the firing pin as the slide closes.
What happens?
Does the firing pin continue to stay forward ("out"), or does it go back in at some point before the slide closes completely?

Please tell us.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, I have a walther pk.380(which is what it appears you have). I tried everything to get the firing pin to stick out like in your picture. I tried cycling it with the hammer up and down, with and without a magazine, safety on and off, holding in the trigger while cycling, I could NOT get the firing pin to stick out. I would say to take it to a competent gunsmith and definetly do not use it. You can contact walther and ask about their relatively new lifetime warranty. However, when I called to ask about my 3 year old pk.380, I was told it didn't apply because I purchased my gun b4 the lifetime warranty went into effect. Honestly, I wouldn't trust these models. Walther claims they are a combat gun good for close range. By far, the worst handgun purchase I have ever made(9 total). I would look for a replacement.


----------

